# Glock & Reloads



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok so I bought a used G19 in excellent condition. Having trouble shooting my reloads in it, lots of jams. It shoots factory ammo fine. Any tips from you reloaders out there?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, so as to cover the buttocks... Users manual says not to use reloads in Glocks (as do all pistol manuals).

Now, on to the problem. The first thing I'd do is take an empty piece of brass and run it thru your sizer. Disassemble the pistol safely and insert the resized brass into the chamber. Note any fitting errors as compared to a factory round. Also, if you have a set of calipers, check dimensions of factory round vs. resized round at mouth and base.

My first guess is that you need to reset your sizer die so that it sizes the whole round. This would be the problem if the round is failing to seat or go into full battery.

My second guess would be that you need to check the OAL (over all length) of the rounds. Make sure they are within specifications, if not adjust your seating depth to correct specifications. Also check the brass length. If you've shot those pieces of brass alot, they may need to be trimmed back a little. 

A little more information on what kind of jams you are getting will help to diagnose the problem as well.

Hope that helps out. Let us know

Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Do not use lead bullets in Glocks. If you are using them, discontinue immediately.

*Zhurdan* is correct - we need a description of the malfunction to attempt to diagnose it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am with Mr Zhurdan on this. You got something out of wack. You need a full lenght sizing die and I set my OAL @ 1.120" to 1.130". You have to watch this very close just like the charge. So far with a 124gr CJ bullet and 4.2grs of Win-231 my G-19 and MP-9 have been flawless. I have put about 500rds through the G-19 and about 300rds through the MP-9 so far. This load is about equal to Win-WB.:smt071


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I sure hope he's not using lead. It may lead to a KA-BOOM!:watching:


----------



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

Not using lead, 115 Gr. Ranier Hollow Points & 147 Gr. Plated Round Nose bullets. The rounds seem to drop in to the chamber fine just like the factory ones. Most of the time the cartridge seems to nosedive into the feed ramp. All of my reloads function flawlessly in my other nines, HK, Sig & XD9SC.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like you have weak mag springs.:smt1099
Here's the best place to buy extra mags if you want some. I got mine.
http://www.ombexpress.com/product~sku~GA078.asp


----------



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

Brought my G19 to my brother to look at. He's a certified Glock Armorer. He canged the firing pin, extractor, (mine was slightly worn) & recoil spring. I also increased the OAL of my 147 Gr. RN bullet to 1.120. like Baldy said. First small batch of reloads shot fine! Will try a bigger batch next. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Keep us in the loop on how it works out for you. Good luck.:smt023


----------

